# Dead Rabbit SQ (22mm, BF, Single Coil)



## Chukin'Vape

So I was watching a video where heathen reviewed the pulse mech squonker - and he mentioned in this video that he is busy with the final touches on the new Dead Rabbit SQ - which is specifically designed for squonking single coilers. This obviously had me excited. So I thought I would start a thread on this new bad boy hitting the streets.

If you have any pics, or information please post in this thread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Fuzz

Check the new video where the deck, etc is revealed. Availability is said to be in two weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

this will be perfect for the RSQ ..... and MTL option winner winner tjoppie dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## CHase

Drooool, i want this bad boy


----------



## Cor

When will it reach the shores of SA?


----------



## Shatter

following


----------



## MoneymanVape

nice, I have the 24mm rabbit. whats the major difference performance wise? I loce my rabbit but do I realy need the rsq?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

MoneymanVape said:


> nice, I have the 24mm rabbit. whats the major difference performance wise? I loce my rabbit but do I realy need the rsq?


So the Dead Rabbit SQ is made for the squonking market - it will be a flavour chasing 22mm atty. 

The RSQ is a Squonk mod - but that is a completely different story, below is a review thread you can look into:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rsq-hotcig-regulated-squonker-reviews.t44343/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

*Hellvape Dead Rabbit SQ BF RDA Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer22mm diameter*


----------



## CHase

Is it released yet ?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

CHase said:


> Is it released yet ?


Yeah its out, ive seen many reviews on it - GrimGreen had it in his VLOG - also seen it on NotAnotherVapeShow - actually I think its everywhere but in SA.


----------



## CHase

Ye my bad i meant to say is it in SA yet 

As soon as this comes out I am grabbing it was the RSQ


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have one on the way from the US but I think @Sir Vape will have them real soon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Sir Vape confirmed that they will be getting it soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

Looks like Noonclouds (supporting vendor on here) in centurion have just got them in today
Me thinks these are gonna sell out quick
Www.noonclouds.co.za








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Got mine today from noonclouds... Initial impressions to follow shortly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> Got mine today from noonclouds... Initial impressions to follow shortly.



Ok so here goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CHase

@Amir oooooooh you lucky fish ! Hope we see this is in Durban soon.


----------



## Amir

Initial impressions: 
Presentation is pretty much as expected. Neat little cardboard box that houses the atty with goon style drip tip pre installed, and spares which include o-rings, 2 sets of post screws, a mtl drip tip, an 810 longish drip tip and a 510 drip tip adapter. A neat flat head screw driver and Allen keys for squonk pin which is pre installed. 






Build quality is as good as the previous. Stuff fits together well and has enough resistance to remain that way even when lubed up. Post screws are nicely slotted and threaded and move well enough without being loose and flimsy. Posts are solidly in place and I really fancy the split juice inlet port that allows squonked juice to distribute evenly in the juice well 









Also has this ledge thing that prevents the top cap from turning freely when adjusting airflow or screwing the atty on to the mod






Throwing in a build was relatively easy considering it’s a postless deck and you have to guesstimate where to pre-clip the coil legs and how to position the coil correctly in relation to the airflow. Made easier by eye balling the height of the airflow slot against the height of the post and making an informed guess. 






Wicked tightly with CBV2, I love that stuff, fluff, thin with hooked tweezers and trim... I measured the length of wick tails against the base of the RDA Mike Vape’s style and got it perfectly right so that it barely touches the bottom of the RDA. 






Got the squonking started by dripping directly onto the coil and wick to speed up the process






Reassembled on the RSQ and ready to Vape











Vape quality... hmmm... with the position of the slanted airflow slots, over squonking is damn near impossible. This is an almost full RSQ bottle completely compressed...






Keep in mind that the cleverly positioned airflow also means that there’s much more room in the RDA for air to swirl around making the Vape more airy and less flavorful than other 22mm RDA’s. You can close down the airflow like I’ve done to just a hair less than half way which does make a significant difference. 

Flavor isn’t quite off the charts as yet, but this is initial impressions and there’s a lot of room for improvement with coil positioning etc... it does look promising so far tho because I’m using a juice I know and love... just feels a bit too tame with the .9ohm fused Clapton build that I currently have... definitely needs something bigger and badder with the size of the chamber and amount of room you have to work with. 

In a nutshell... a well put together package at an affordable price with options to suit every kind of single coil vaper, from airflow hogs to mtl guys, fat goon style tips to tiny nipple tips... it’s an RDA for everyone. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Fuzz

Also finding flavour to be good, though not the greatest on the SQ. It’s a great carry though and the pros definitely outweigh the ‘not outstanding’ flavour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Great feedback
Thanks @Amir !


----------



## Amir

Fuzz said:


> Also finding flavour to be good, though not the greatest on the SQ. It’s a great carry though and the pros definitely outweigh the ‘not outstanding’ flavour.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I’ve come to a point in my vaping career where nothing outweighs the flavor. I’d happily compromise on over squonking, reduced capacity, hard to build... the list is endless. I’ve settled on a BB with Exocet, skyline, gloom with flave 22 and rsq with hadaly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Great feedback
> Thanks @Amir !



It’s a pleasure. Was really looking forward to this one but I have to say that if you’re looking for hadaly/flave/narda type of flavor then this one won’t cut it in my humble opinion. There are others, I’m sure, who have more patience to figure out coil height etc but in today’s day and age, attys like the flave and entheon with the simplicity in coil positioning etc that just work right off the bat are more my line. I don’t want to have to exercise thinking capacity and intuition just to get a decent vape. 

If it shows promise on the first attempt then I’d be a bit more keen on getting the most out of it but so far the SQ is pretty much just ‘meh’. It’s well rounded in everything but excels in nothing... kinda like a jack of all trades thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Amir out of curiosity have you tried a Dead Rabbit 24?


----------



## Clouds4Days

If you have @Amir could you do a comparison of them both please brother?

I love my DR 24 and i use it in single coil only and get amazing flavour from it.

My 2 top RDA are the DR 24 and flave 24, i have many others but none come close to these 2 giants for me.


----------



## Riaz

That's an awesome review @Amir 

Covered all aspects


----------



## Amir

Clouds4Days said:


> @Amir out of curiosity have you tried a Dead Rabbit 24?



Rabbit 24 has a slightly bigger chamber but because it’s dual coil which generates more heat the vape quality is much better than the SQ. I liked the flavor on the bigger version. It’s a fair balance between air and flavor. The SQ is more air and less flavor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Amir - i'm just thinking out loud here, and want you to test something on your next SQ build. Try using a fatter wire and bigger build, 3.5mm, this should then force you to use more cotton - and ultimately get that chamber smaller. That might help a smidge. Something like this....


----------



## Rude Rudi

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Amir - i'm just thinking out loud here, and want you to test something on your next SQ build. Try using a fatter wire and bigger build, 3.5mm, this should then force you to use more cotton - and ultimately get that chamber smaller. That might help a smidge. Something like this....
> 
> View attachment 118825



I'm picking one up today = will do as suggested and report back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Amir - i'm just thinking out loud here, and want you to test something on your next SQ build. Try using a fatter wire and bigger build, 3.5mm, this should then force you to use more cotton - and ultimately get that chamber smaller. That might help a smidge. Something like this....
> 
> View attachment 118825



On my to do list... I did swap out for a more aggressive coil but it was a quite hurried attempt and the coil was wound the wrong way so i didn't really take my time in setting it up properly... Just going through the morning office rituals and then I'll jump on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Amir said:


> On my to do list... I did swap out for a more aggressive coil but it was a quite hurried attempt and the coil was wound the wrong way so i didn't really take my time in setting it up properly... Just going through the morning office rituals and then I'll jump on it



Also - when you look through the slanted airflow, (considering how the air will shoot in) - just make sure that it hits the coil. The air probably needs to hit the coil on the sides. 



What do you guys think?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Chukin'Vape said:


> Also - when you look through the slanted airflow, (considering how the air will shoot in) - just make sure that it hits the coil. The air probably needs to hit the coil on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 118851
> 
> What do you guys think?



Yes, I have tried this with the regular Dear Rabbit but I found the angle doesn't allow the proper eye line up. Instead, i used a toothpick/paperclip and stick it though the slanted air slots and lined up the coil position that way = paperclip to touch the centre of the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ok so I went with a new coil... 3.5mm ID 7 wraps 24/32 flat Clapton at .45 ohm. Dropped the coil a bit lower, about 2mm off the posts and I can now officially say that flavor is much more intense than that of its bigger brother. It’s a warmer, more full and well rounded Vape than the previous build. Will update with coil performance after a few refills. Highly impressed with the flavor now with a few minor changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CHase

I see a few shops are selling these now, I am looking for the Full Black version as the artwork does not appeal to me at all. Does anybody know any retailers that got the full black in ?


----------



## Huffapuff

CHase said:


> I see a few shops are selling these now, I am looking for the Full Black version as the artwork does not appeal to me at all. Does anybody know any retailers that got the full black in ?


Ask in the Who has stock? thread.


----------



## CHase

Huffapuff said:


> Ask in the Who has stock? thread.



Thanks bud, didn't even know the thread existed


----------



## Yas786

Guess I should post up my opinions on it as well. 

I got mine over the weekend in stainless steel version. 

So I slapped a single coil fused clapton build on it, 3mm id with 6 wraps that comes out to .22ohms. Put it on my RSQ mod and started at 40 watts. Using the Monsta Vape sweet and sour juice and it wasn’t too bad. So took it up to 50watts and wow just wow, completely blew me away in all honesty. Usually I use that juice in my wotofo serpent smm rdta and I get pretty good flavour from it. 
But in the dead rabbit sq it really comes alive with airflow wide open. Using the one tiny airflow is very restrictive but flavour is ok, 2 tiny hole option again isn’t as restrictive as just the one but quite restrictive. Flavour wise?? Better than just the one tiny airflow open. 

All in all I love the dead rabbit sq but then I also loved the original dead rabbit. 
I’ve ordered another dr sq in black though and another original dead rabbit in stainless steel. 

To be honest I’ve pretty much put all my rdta tanks away, other than the serpent smm. 

Would I recommend any of the DR’s?? Hell yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yas786

Clouds4Days said:


> If you have @Amir could you do a comparison of them both please brother?
> 
> I love my DR 24 and i use it in single coil only and get amazing flavour from it.
> 
> My 2 top RDA are the DR 24 and flave 24, i have many others but none come close to these 2 giants for me.



I’ve trier using my dead rabbit 24mm in a single coil build but I didn’t find it all that flavourful compared to a dual build fused clapton. 

I got some new wire the other day so might try another single coil build. Got some ni80 fused clapton wire which seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Faheem777

Yas786 said:


> Guess I should post up my opinions on it as well.
> 
> I got mine over the weekend in stainless steel version.
> 
> So I slapped a single coil fused clapton build on it, 3mm id with 6 wraps that comes out to .22ohms. Put it on my RSQ mod and started at 40 watts. Using the Monsta Vape sweet and sour juice and it wasn’t too bad. So took it up to 50watts and wow just wow, completely blew me away in all honesty. Usually I use that juice in my wotofo serpent smm rdta and I get pretty good flavour from it.
> But in the dead rabbit sq it really comes alive with airflow wide open. Using the one tiny airflow is very restrictive but flavour is ok, 2 tiny hole option again isn’t as restrictive as just the one but quite restrictive. Flavour wise?? Better than just the one tiny airflow open.
> 
> All in all I love the dead rabbit sq but then I also loved the original dead rabbit.
> I’ve ordered another dr sq in black though and another original dead rabbit in stainless steel.
> 
> To be honest I’ve pretty much put all my rdta tanks away, other than the serpent smm.
> 
> Would I recommend any of the DR’s?? Hell yes.



How does the flavour compare to the 24mm?


----------



## Yas786

Faheem777 said:


> How does the flavour compare to the 24mm?


To me it’s as good if not better than the 24mm dead rabbit. 

But taste is subjective really. Plus for me I prefer single coil rda’s and rdtas.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

If this atty even comes close to the flavour of the Entheon, forget the Hadaly because it will never happen, then i will lick my own balls after coaching cricket for 3 hours while being 35 degrees outside. 
The design of this is just way off the path for a single coil 22mm atty meant for flavour production.
But .... thank goodness taste experience is subjective because of the flipside i am sure this will be a hit for many vapers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yas786

KZOR said:


> If this atty even comes close to the flavour of the Entheon, forget the Hadaly because it will never happen, then i will lick my own balls after coaching cricket for 3 hours while being 35 degrees outside.
> The design of this is just way off the path for a single coil 22mm atty meant for flavour production.



Never tired the entheon and at the price it’s selling at, don’t think I would buy one lol. 

But as I said I find the flavour on the 22mm dead rabbit out of this world. But that’s me personally, I got it cheap enough as it is so even if it was rubbish it wouldn’t bother me too much.


----------



## KZOR

Yas786 said:


> don’t think I would buy one lol.


True .... they are expensive but if you win some cash rather go for the Hadaly if you into single coil 22mm atty's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

KZOR said:


> If this atty even comes close to the flavour of the Entheon, forget the Hadaly because it will never happen, then i will lick my own balls after coaching cricket for 3 hours while being 35 degrees outside.
> The design of this is just way off the path for a single coil 22mm atty meant for flavour production.


A bold statement! 

While I haven't tried either of the Dead Rabbits, just looking at their design makes me doubtful of the flavour producing ability. The top airflow and large-ish chamber just don't make sense to me. I found the same issues with the Pulse, but more so. 

But, I could be wrong...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yas786

KZOR said:


> True .... they are expensive but if you win some cash rather go for the Hadaly if you into single coil 22mm atty's.



The Hadaly I’ve heard good things about but again expensive and out of stock everywhere in the U.K. 

Saying that, at £80 for the entheon is pretty steep for an rda. They do have them in stock here in the U.K. and I’ve got some cash sitting in my PayPal account so might just pull the trigger on the entheon lol. 

Decisions decisions. Lol


----------



## Yas786

Huffapuff said:


> A bold statement!
> 
> While I haven't tried either of the Dead Rabbits, just looking at their design makes me doubtful of the flavour producing ability. The top airflow and large-ish chamber just don't make sense to me. I found the same issues with the Pulse, but more so.
> 
> But, I could be wrong...



That’s what I thought when I bought the original dead rabbit. But it works, the airflow is angled down and looking at various builds for the dead rabbit on YouTube. They say it’s best to make sure the coils are high up near the airflow slots.

Also it’s been pretty highly rated the Dead rabbit, won rda of the year on a few end of year vape polls. Also I watched quite a few reviewers doing a review on the dead rabbit and they all seemed to love it and rated it highly v

I’ve tried it both ways ie coils up high and coils down low and I couldn’t tell the difference between the high coil build or the low coil build. Both pretty much had the same taste although the high up coil build just had that little bit more flavour but it wasn’t a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Yas786 said:


> so might just pull the trigger on the entheon


Strictly speaking 22mm reduced chamber flavour atty's. ......... i would get a Hadaly clone above an authentic Entheon. Also see if they have the YFTK Sentinel RDA in stock in the UK. Gives you a 90% piece of the Hadaly pie experience. Great flavour and very attractive looking as an added bonus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

KZOR said:


> Strictly speaking 22mm reduced chamber flavour atty's. ......... i would get a Hadaly clone above an authentic Entheon. Also see if they have the YFTK Sentinel RDA in stock in the UK. Gives you a 90% piece of the Hadaly pie experience. Great flavour and very attractive looking as an added bonus.



Cool I shall have a look in a bit.


----------



## Amir

Yas786 said:


> The Hadaly I’ve heard good things about but again expensive and out of stock everywhere in the U.K.
> 
> Saying that, at £80 for the entheon is pretty steep for an rda. They do have them in stock here in the U.K. and I’ve got some cash sitting in my PayPal account so might just pull the trigger on the entheon lol.
> 
> Decisions decisions. Lol



Check the classfieds I have an entheon for sale. Hadaly as well but it’s on hold for someone at the moment.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Didnt you enjoy the Dead Rabbit 24 @KZOR ?
I flipping love the DR24 .


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> Didnt you enjoy the Dead Rabbit 24


I do .... still own it but the 24 is not only designed for descent flavour but also for larger air involvement ....... geared for the Goon, Recoil, CSMNT style vapers. The 22mm version just looks to try and imitate that but on a smaller scale. 
I hope i am wrong but decided no impulse buys in 2018.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> I do .... still own it but the 24 is not only designed for descent flavour but also for larger air involvement ....... geared for the Goon, Recoil, CSMNT style vapers. The 22mm version just looks to try and imitate that but on a smaller scale.
> I hope i am wrong but decided no impulse buys in 2018.



Ah ok i hear you.
I feel the same way and also see no need for the 22 as the 24 serves me well.

Its the same desighn just with 2 posts removed and 2mm smaller chamber if one really thinks 2mm is gonna make all that diffrence then fill your chamber with cotton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> Strictly speaking 22mm reduced chamber flavour atty's. ......... i would get a Hadaly clone above an authentic Entheon. Also see if they have the YFTK Sentinel RDA in stock in the UK. Gives you a 90% piece of the Hadaly pie experience. Great flavour and very attractive looking as an added bonus.


 
I'm confused so Sentinel has 'top' airflow same as SQ Entheon has side airflow but Sentinel beats Entheon yet SQ doesn't? Suppose it's the reduced chamber of the Sentinel???..... So many choices....


----------



## KZOR

Daniel said:


> I'm confused so Sentinel has 'top' airflow


Yea .... but remember the airflow only enters at the top from the outside then goes down inside the cap and exits about 7 mm lower than the initial entry point making it hit the coils at the perfect angle.



Also bear in mind that the height (without the driptips) of the Sentinel is +-17mm while that of the SQ is +- 24mm and this allows for a smaller airflow chamber which i should think could also make a difference.
As i said ..... i might be wrong .... this was only a prediction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

I have to admit - i'm also a skeptic...... but I was also a skeptic of the DR24, and it totally blew my mind how successful that atty was. So let the oke's who have the unit talk about it, I also agree the chamber is too big - and the airflow is not necessary ideal. But word for word, that is what I thought of the DR24. So lets see where this goes.


----------



## Clouds4Days

I just been reading over my posts and realised i haven't actually put across what im trying to say.

I love my DR24 and i believe the DR22SQ will be just as good less the versatility of either single or dual coil.

Yes the Dead Rabbit 24 does produce awesome flavour in single coil and i have no need to stick a dual coil in it.

Basically my point is if you have a DR24 then getting a DR22 is pointless.
2mm does not make a diffrence in flavour and if it does it will be ever so slightly you wont even notice.

As i said above if you really feel 1mm on either side is gonna make a diffrence then stick more cotton in your chamber.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Yes, BUT a few improvements to the 22 has made a difference - for me. As I posted earlier, I have 4 DR24's (overkill i know) and the 22 definitely has its place. I use the DR22 as a dedicated single coil squanking RDA on the RSQ and its a winner. Sure, you can stick a single coil in the 24 but it felt a bit 'hollow' to me - too much room left in an already massive chamber. I know the 1mm on either side sounds irrelevant but it works...well.

_"The Dead Rabbit SQ is not just a 22mm version of the Dead Rabbit it is a single coil flavor RDA. Keeping true to the Rabbit Ear design and innovative airflow of the original I‘ve affixed a key feature of a barrel lock, and supplemented the airflow to allow for Mouth to Lung Vaping. The SQ works great as a single coil dripper but was built from the ground up as a Squonking RDA. A gold plated BF pin is pre-installed so you can jump right into it."_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CHase

Clouds4Days said:


> I just been reading over my posts and realised i haven't actually put across what im trying to say.
> 
> I love my DR24 and i believe the DR22SQ will be just as good less the versatility of either single or dual coil.
> 
> Yes the Dead Rabbit 24 does produce awesome flavour in single coil and i have no need to stick a dual coil in it.
> 
> Basically my point is if you have a DR24 then getting a DR22 is pointless.
> 2mm does not make a diffrence in flavour and if it does it will be ever so slightly you wont even notice.
> 
> As i said above if you really feel 1mm on either side is gonna make a diffrence then stick more cotton in your chamber.



Hey bud would you mind taking pics of the dead rabbits on the rsq as i want to see what the black and silver look like on it, also what colour is your RSQ ?


----------



## Clouds4Days

CHase said:


> Hey bud would you mind taking pics of the dead rabbits on the rsq as i want to see what the black and silver look like on it, also what colour is your RSQ ?



I dont have a RSQ brother sorry. My personal opinion matchy matchy always looks best but it doesn't look bad if you have some contrast either.

Especially with the silver RSQ as you have black detail in the panels so either silver or black atties would look good on the Silver RSQ.


----------



## Rude Rudi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Rude Rudi said:


> View attachment 119259



Its defo easy on the eye!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

CHase said:


> Hey bud would you mind taking pics of the dead rabbits on the rsq as i want to see what the black and silver look like on it, also what colour is your RSQ ?



Go further up this thread for my SQ review using he RSQ to power it. Plenty pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faheem777

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, BUT a few improvements to the 22 has made a difference - for me. As I posted earlier, I have 4 DR24's (overkill i know) and the 22 definitely has its place. I use the DR22 as a dedicated single coil squanking RDA on the RSQ and its a winner. Sure, you can stick a single coil in the 24 but it felt a bit 'hollow' to me - too much room left in an already massive chamber. I know the 1mm on either side sounds irrelevant but it works...well.
> 
> _"The Dead Rabbit SQ is not just a 22mm version of the Dead Rabbit it is a single coil flavor RDA. Keeping true to the Rabbit Ear design and innovative airflow of the original I‘ve affixed a key feature of a barrel lock, and supplemented the airflow to allow for Mouth to Lung Vaping. The SQ works great as a single coil dripper but was built from the ground up as a Squonking RDA. A gold plated BF pin is pre-installed so you can jump right into it."_



Since you have 4x DR24 you the best person to ask how the flavour compares with the 22? 

I have the DR24 which I love but I can’t use dual coil on my RSQ so I’m keen on the 22. But if the flavour isn’t intense as the DR24 I might as well keep my Hadaly on the RSQ


----------



## DougP

I found the secret with the DR SQ 22 is to get the coil down as low as possible to the posts. Mine is literally 1 mm off the posts and flavor is on point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Faheem777 said:


> Since you have 4x DR24 you the best person to ask how the flavour compares with the 22?
> 
> I have the DR24 which I love but I can’t use dual coil on my RSQ so I’m keen on the 22. But if the flavour isn’t intense as the DR24 I might as well keep my Hadaly on the RSQ



In my opinion the hadaly provides far superior flavor to the DR22 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Faheem777 said:


> Since you have 4x DR24 you the best person to ask how the flavour compares with the 22?
> 
> I have the DR24 which I love but I can’t use dual coil on my RSQ so I’m keen on the 22. But if the flavour isn’t intense as the DR24 I might as well keep my Hadaly on the RSQ



It totally depends on your build. I have Smiley Aliens in there 3mmID, 28/36 which reads 0.29oh. At 40 on the RSQ it is on par with the DR24 - no doubt. As per @Blends Of Distinction and @Amir, build as low as possible and you will be good to go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Sir Vape - did a review, some interesting hints there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yas786

CHase said:


> Hey bud would you mind taking pics of the dead rabbits on the rsq as i want to see what the black and silver look like on it, also what colour is your RSQ ?



I’ll try and post up a pic of my black RSQ and silver Dead rabbit sq rda later if I can. 

Obviously with my Black Dead rabbit it looks very nice but with the silver version of the sq it doesn’t look too bad actuallyvv


----------



## Chukin'Vape

This was craig's build - think he was saying it ohm'ed out at about 0.1ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Well I suppose stick a dual coil into any 22mm RDA and you'll get double the flavor ?  

Not many reduced chamber 22's can take dual builds though .... hmmm I'm intrigued maybe a shootout between the DR24 ad the DR22 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

So, based on the post by @Chukin'Vape, I did a dual coil build in the SQ and we have a winner!!!

I used 24g Haywire Ni, 2mm ID, 8 wraps - reading 0.21o. Running it at 40w and she is chucking clouds like a mofo. The flavour, as mentioned by @BigGuy, has definitely improved with this build and it is on par (perhaps better...?) with the DR24. 

I know it is a bit counter-intuitive to stick a dual coil in a 22mm, single coil designed atty but it really works. What it does is to fill up the very specious chamber which is very airy on a single coil.

Whatever it may be, it works...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Daniel said:


> Well I suppose stick a dual coil into any 22mm RDA and you'll get double the flavor ?
> 
> Not many reduced chamber 22's can take dual builds though .... hmmm I'm intrigued maybe a shootout between the DR24 ad the DR22 ?



Exactly - many people will ask, why build a dual coil in a single coil device. Here's the thing - if it can fit a dual coil then the device is only showing versatility. At the same time it will further reduce the chamber, which is likely to make the flavour pop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I like it when there are negatives on a product because then my expectations are low... I purposely got the Dead Rabbit SQ because I am a serial over squonker and it drives me insane! I got back from holiday this afternoon and it was part of some vape mail waiting for me... I popped in a @smilelykumeenit 3mm fused clapton which came out at 0.34Ω and I'm firing it at 28 watts on top of my Therion BF DNA75C. I must say I really like it! Let's see how I get on with it in the next few days! It was a simple build and wicking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yas786

Rob Fisher said:


> I like it when there are negatives on a product because then my expectations are low... I purposely got the Dead Rabbit SQ because I am a serial over squonker and it drives me insane! I got back from holiday this afternoon and it was part of some vape mail waiting for me... I popped in a @smilelykumeenit 3mm fused clapton which came out at 0.34Ω and I'm firing it at 28 watts on top of my Therion BF DNA75C. I must say I really like it! Let's see how I get on with it in the next few days! It was a simple build and wicking.
> View attachment 120063



Exact same drip tip I use on my SS dead rabbit sq with my rsq squonker lol. 

I’ve had my entheon for a few days and have used it with a couple of my favourite juices. But to me my dead rabbit sq is better flavour wise. Don’t get me wrong I like my entheon and will continue to use it, along with the dead rabbit 24mm. But at the moment, the dead rabbit sq just edges the entheon for me. 

On a sad note, seems like FT have discontinued the lost vape therion bf mod. Well the one I wanted which was a black one with the pearl fish door. I could buy it here in the U.K. but would cost me a fair bit more compared to FT. Although I could buy a black therion bf with a bull ostrich door and buy the pearl fish door separately. FT do the doors separate but then works out to about the same price here in the U.K. eurghh lol. 

Mind you FT have discontinued certain products but then put them back on sale, so may just hang fire and see if that particular mod comes back. 

Uhhh sorry for going off topic lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Yas786 said:


> Exact same drip tip I use on my SS dead rabbit sq with my rsq squonker lol.
> 
> I’ve had my entheon for a few days and have used it with a couple of my favourite juices. But to me my dead rabbit sq is better flavour wise. Don’t get me wrong I like my entheon and will continue to use it, along with the dead rabbit 24mm. But at the moment, the dead rabbit sq just edges the entheon for me.
> 
> On a sad note, seems like FT have discontinued the lost vape therion bf mod. Well the one I wanted which was a black one with the pearl fish door. I could buy it here in the U.K. but would cost me a fair bit more compared to FT. Although I could buy a black therion bf with a bull ostrich door and buy the pearl fish door separately. FT do the doors separate but then works out to about the same price here in the U.K. eurghh lol.
> 
> Mind you FT have discontinued certain products but then put them back on sale, so may just hang fire and see if that particular mod comes back.
> 
> Uhhh sorry for going off topic lol.



I've been looking for doors for the BF version of the Therion - do you have a link? I haven't had any luck.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Over Squonkers rejoice! Not well Bunny SQ is what us over squonkers have been waiting for... I can now squonk my meilie off and no mess! Happy Days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> Over Squonkers rejoice! Not well Bunny SQ is what us over squonkers have been waiting for... I can now squonk my meilie off and no mess! Happy Days!
> View attachment 120136



I feel the need to reuse "Squonk my mielie off" - thanks @Rob Fisher hahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Neal

Picked up one of these couple of days while I am in UK. As I did not bring a squonker with me I replaced bottom fed pin to use as a dripper. PASOP: the replacement of pin is not as straight forward as it looks. The thread on the pin screws into bottom of posts to hold them in place, with plastic whatsit thingamajig lined up underneath. If you do not want to spend 30 minutes on your hands an knees trying to retrieve parts (did it) proceed with caution. Also do not attempt if you have been in pub with your mates all afternoon (yes, I did that too).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CHase

Loving the SQ, cant have sweet juices with it tho, the flavor is too intense for me


----------



## Yas786

Huffapuff said:


> I've been looking for doors for the BF version of the Therion - do you have a link? I haven't had any luck.



The only place I’ve found the doors at is at fasttech. Not sure if you want to order from there as it can take a while before you get it in SA??

As I’m in the U.K., it usually takes about 5-7 days after shipping before I get my stuff. 

But here’s the link for the doors in any case: https://www.fasttech.com/product/9096006-authentic-lost-vape-therion-bf-dna75c-squonker

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

